# MA Legislators Meeting Tomorrow to discuss Micro-Stamping and more



## GOAL C.M. (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that the Joint Committee on the Judiciary is meeting tomorrow to discuss some anti-2A legislation, namely S.835 which is a micro-stamping bill.

Micro-Stamping is a complete fraud, merely a backdoor attempt to ban the lawful possession of firearms in MA, to make it worse our legislators in their infinite wisdom are also including DNA sampling into the same piece of.. legislation. Should this bill pass you guys will now get to take DNA samples! What fun eh?



> SECTION 4. Section 3 of chapter 22E of the General Laws, as appearing in the 2006 Official Edition, is hereby amended by striking out the first sentence and inserting in place thereof the following two sentences:-- "Any person, including a juvenile offender treated as an adult, who is arrested for a felony or other specified offense punishable by imprisonment in the state prison, including an attempt, conspiracy, criminal solicitation, or accessory after the fact of such offenses on or after December 31, 2012, shall have a DNA sample drawn or taken at the same time such person is fingerprinted pursuant to the booking procedure. If for any reason a person is convicted of a felony and has not submitted his/her DNA that person shall submit a DNA sample to the department within 1 year of such conviction or adjudication or, if incarcerated, before release from custody, whichever occurs first."


GOAL is asking everyone interested in preserving liberty in the commonwealth to contact your state legislators and the Joint Committee on the Judiciary, and to tell them that you are opposed to this legislation, S.835.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Like we don't have enough to do during booking...now we'll have to swab the mouths of felon arrestees. Besides the civil liberties intrusion based only on probable cause, that microstamping BS is even worse--if you thought the handgun selection in MA was slim now, just wait.


----------



## GOAL C.M. (Sep 2, 2011)

OfficerObie, as this applies to all semi-automatic firearms, should it pass, it will have a dramatic effect on all long guns as well.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Micro staming is the biggest waste.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like a scam to just screw the law abiding legal citizen.:stomp:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DNA testing for convinced felons I'm all for. That being said, this bill is BULL SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

When I did rape invests I was always frustrated that we could only swab for CODIS offenses so I fail to see the problem with this. As far as i'm concerned, you've gotta pay to play and getting more info in the database is a good thing when trying to solve cases. I don't see how this is a burden on productive citizens.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

But they won't drug test for welfare recipients?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i believe this is what's known as the "slippery slope"

all sounds good because it's what gun banners have been doing all along.

BUT, the last round of laws took away firearms from people who held permits for years. they were denied renewal for minor offenses sometimes dating back 30 - 40 yrs ago !

the number of licensed gun owners has dropped dramatically in the last 20 yrs and if the gun banners have their way it will continue to drop.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> When I did rape invests I was always frustrated that we could only swab for CODIS offenses so I fail to see the problem with this. As far as i'm concerned, you've gotta pay to play and getting more info in the database is a good thing when trying to solve cases. I don't see how this is a burden on productive citizens.


I have an issue that the government could now forcefully take your DNA without due process. That's something much more personal and intimately more revealing than whether you have an arch or single loop pattern on your finger.

Certainly frustrating if you're working in sex offense investigations, but I don't know that someone should have to give up something so personal for getting picked up for say, using a fake ID.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I have an issue that the government could now forcefully take your DNA without due process. That's something much more personal and intimately more revealing than whether you have an arch or single loop pattern on your finger.
> 
> Certainly frustrating if you're working in sex offense investigations, but I don't know that someone should have to give up something so personal for getting picked up for say, using a fake ID.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A buccal swab is ruled "non intrusive", just saying. I don't agree with the micro stamping bullshit.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> When I did rape invests I was always frustrated that we could only swab for CODIS offenses so I fail to see the problem with this. As far as i'm concerned, you've gotta pay to play and getting more info in the database is a good thing when trying to solve cases. I don't see how this is a burden on productive citizens.


Here is the problem with it. 1. One it can be easy foiled. (pick up brass) 2. It only effects new firearms so if the perp uses an older one what did that accomplish. 3. It drives up the price of Firearms. 4. Some companies like Glock and I am sure a lot of others won't even bother selling guns in this state. ( you think they are going to waste money to make a MA compliant gun only when MA sales are low to begin with?)


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Micro stamping can be defeated by something as sophisticated as a file. Its another bad joke in the in the sad story of ridiculous gun control initiatives.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

FUCKIN GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:stomp:


----------

